# Pseudotropheus acei "luwala"



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Some pictures of the wild caught acei luwala in my 125 gallon Mbuna tank.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow. they are nice and purple opcorn:


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice - bright yellow tails! What is the fish above the Acei in the 3rd pic?


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

Never mind - I just saw your other thread. Awesome fish!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------

